# M-ar interesa să ne cunoaștem; mess [messenger]



## turkish boy

*Hi everybody,

Could anyone translate this into English please? 

 M-ar interesa sa ne cunoastem,sa stiu mai multe despre tine.Observ ca esti "single" si din Barcelona.si eu la fel...poti sa-mi dai id-ul tau de mess?

Thanks 
*


----------



## farscape

I’d like to make your acquaintance and get to know you better. I see that you’re from Barcelona and single and so am I... Perhaps you can give me your ”mess” ID (”and we can talk some more” - sau ceva asemănător, e nevoie de o acţiune care sa justifice la ce-ţi trebuie ID-ul).

Best,


----------



## jazyk

I think it's Messenger ID.


----------



## turkish boy

thanks you very much


----------



## OldAvatar

_Mess _is short term for _messenger_. Yes, it is, most people use it without knowing what exactly _mess _means


----------



## turkish boy

thanks a lot


----------

